# 2015 ltz rs cruze with p0106 p0171 p1101 p0131 b2aaa codes



## whitelee28 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hello All,

I got in the car this morning and my CEL came on. I ran my code reader on it and got p0106 p0171 p1101 p0131 b2aaa. It idles very rough and is slow to take off. It stutters a bit until second gear. i have 52k miles on it. the only thing i have done is put a K&N air filter on it. That was last year. I bought it used from the dealership in 2016 as a certified preowned. I have an extended warranty as well. its a 2015 ltz rs 1.4l turbo. any advice would be appreciated


----------



## whitelee28 (Dec 14, 2016)

I guess the question really is, should i change the K&N back to a paper filter before i take it in for warranty work?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

whitelee28 said:


> I guess the question really is, should i change the K&N back to a paper filter before i take it in for warranty work?


Technically, it won't be a problem.

BTBH, I'd go back to stock to reduce the possibility of being blamed for the failure.

Since you asked,
Rob


----------



## whitelee28 (Dec 14, 2016)

So i took it into the dealership on Monday. I did change the filter to a paper filter. They replaced the valve cover, camshaft cover and the intake manifold. Also the found a missing pcv hose and replaced it. The codes that they found were p0171,p1101, and p0108. All of this was replaced under the power-train warranty. I was told this is a common problem and they have updated what they replaced so it shouldn't happen again hopefully.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

whitelee28 said:


> So i took it into the dealership on Monday. I did change the filter to a paper filter. They replaced the valve cover, camshaft cover and the intake manifold. Also the found a missing pcv hose and replaced it. The codes that they found were p0171,p1101, and p0108. All of this was replaced under the power-train warranty. I was told this is a common problem and they have updated what they replaced so it shouldn't happen again hopefully.


Yep, very common.

Nope, it'll happen again. It's a flawed design and despite the revisions they've made to the design over the years, they still fail.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Yep, very common.
> 
> Nope, it'll happen again. It's a flawed design and despite the revisions they've made to the design over the years, they still fail.



Might want to reconsider the 'It will fail again' thoughts.

The techs. at the dealer I hang out at (always trying to get juicy info for ya all) agree that the manifold being supplied for well over a year (might be over two years) uses a different and far more robust check valve retaining disc.
They indicate they have seen no failures (yet) of this newest version.

Since we all have come to the conclusion that the check valve failing is the most likely cause of the burst disc failure, I think the OP's failure/ repair will likely not recur.

This is still the engine found as an option on all Sonics, the only engine available in U.S. destined Trax, and the base engine on the Buick Encore, so it continues as a bread and butter engine and improvements will continue.

Same dealer says they just about never see water pump failures on 2015 and up versions of this engine as well.........one here or there, but nothing like the 2011 through 2014's were having.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Robby said:


> Might want to reconsider the 'It will fail again' thoughts.
> 
> The techs. at the dealer I hang out at (always trying to get juicy info for ya all) agree that the manifold being supplied for well over a year (might be over two years) uses a different and far more robust check valve retaining disc.
> They indicate they have seen no failures (yet) of this newest version.
> ...


Did these parts make it into the resupply chain by 2016? 

My own 12 had both the manifold and valve cover changed with what they claimed were the "latest" revisions of said parts last year. VC #3. 20k after I sold it, I saw that it had the valve cover changed again. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Did these parts make it into the resupply chain by 2016?
> 
> My own 12 had both the manifold and valve cover changed with what they claimed were the "latest" revisions of said parts last year. VC #3. 20k after I sold it, I saw that it had the valve cover changed again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The newest manifold should have been the only one available through 2016 if my sources were correct.
Doesn't mean the disc can't ever fail again but they lead me to believe that along with the manifold the cover failing is quite uncommon.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Robby said:


> The newest manifold should have been the only one available through 2016 if my sources were correct.
> Doesn't mean the disc can't ever fail again but they lead me to believe that along with the manifold the cover failing is quite uncommon.
> 
> Rob


I meant my response more as in the valve cover portion will keep failing over and over again throughout the cars life. It may last longer in between failures, but it is just an inherently flawed design they have tried to improve upon the best they can. My intake manifold actually wasn't even missing the check valve the first time it went. If the intake goes again, I'd probably have gone with Andreis check valve kit for that portion. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aflady0512 (Nov 14, 2016)

My 2012 LT has kicked out code P0171. Engine is running rough as well. I have noticed oil drops on the garage floor recently. Dealer said it's the camshaft (timing) cover. Is there a seal that needs to be replaced 'cause reading through this post it doesn't sound like it. Also, could a somewhat mechanically-inclined person (me  do this job without much trouble?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

aflady0512 said:


> My 2012 LT has kicked out code P0171. Engine is running rough as well. I have noticed oil drops on the garage floor recently. Dealer said it's the camshaft (timing) cover. Is there a seal that needs to be replaced 'cause reading through this post it doesn't sound like it. Also, could a somewhat mechanically-inclined person (me  do this job without much trouble?


Most likely the cam cover requires replacement.....the burst disc (non-serviceable) that is part of the cover has torn.

Upside: reasonably inexpensive. 
Downside: Usually fails because a check valve, that is part of the intake has failed, exposing the burst disc to excessive vacuum.
This requires manifold replacement.

Rob


----------

